# Zeichnen mit Illustrator?



## Hansch (19. August 2002)

Hi,
Mein Problem dort ist, wenn ich z.B. ein Comicauge zeichne und direkt daneben noch eins, passiert es oft, dass er das erste irgendwie verändert und dann nurnoch das zweite da ist?!?


----------



## dritter (20. August 2002)

Hoe? Dein anderes Objekt verschwindet? Womit zeichnest du denn?
beschreib mal genauer...


Ich hab keine solche Probleme...


----------



## Hansch (20. August 2002)

Sagen wir mal, ich zeichne einen Kreis mit dem Pinsel (ich weiß, man könnte ihn auch mit dem Ellipsen-tool machen).
Ich zeichne also den erstern Kreis mit dem Pinsel und wenn dieser noch selektiert ist und ich meinen zweiten Kreis direkt daran zeichne, ändert er den ersten in den zweiten und wenn ich so richtig zeichnen will, muss ich immer nachdem ich etwas kleines gezeichnet habe, erst mit dem Pfeil Tool irgendwo hinklicken, damit ich weiterzeichnen kann.
Da muss es doch eine andere Lösung geben?!?


----------



## mirscho (20. September 2002)

guck mal im Anhang:

das Häcken bei "Ausgewählte Pfade bearbeiten" , darf nicht gesetzt sein. Dann klappts! ( evtl. auch mit dem Nachbarn   )


----------



## addïct (11. Oktober 2002)

Oder einfach die Strg-Taste gedrückt halten und auf eine leere Stelle drücken! Dann kannst gleich weiterzeichnen.


----------



## mirscho (11. Oktober 2002)

nen bisl spät...aber immerhin


----------



## addïct (11. Oktober 2002)

Tja ich geh meistens nur ins Photoshop Forum! Muss vielleicht doch mal öfter hier reinsehen!


----------



## mirscho (11. Oktober 2002)

wenndir dein leben lieb ist...wäe das besser so


----------



## addïct (11. Oktober 2002)

Ach du Scheis.se, nix wie weg!


----------

